# Christmas RTE Guide



## Sarah (29 Nov 2005)

Anyone know when the Christmas bumper edt is coming out?


----------



## Guest127 (29 Nov 2005)

jeez Sarah give us a break!!

that most illustrious of dailys The (Irish) Sun had a preview of Christmas programs last week. So its not all page 3.


----------



## sinead76 (30 Nov 2005)

I too was wondering this   It's usually out around the time rte announce the christmas tv schedule, which i googled and couldn't find.  I like to get stuck into the bumper crossword early it's kind of a competitive thing in my family.
I got the sky christmas magazine a week ago.


----------



## Joe1234 (30 Nov 2005)

Some paprt (last week) had a Christmas tv schedule, but most of the programmes were "to be Announced".  Don't ever remember seeing that one!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Nov 2005)

Don't worry - in a few week's time we'll all be moaning about how crap the _Xmas TV _schedules were anyway.


----------



## sinead76 (30 Nov 2005)

Just a thought, doesn't Pat Kenny usually plug the christmas rte guide on the toy show and say in your shops now?  Should be out by Friday in that case


----------



## jf2k (7 Dec 2005)

should be sat week the 17th
because sat 24th would be too late
the guide may be available fri 16th before in d.area
byeee


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2005)

I use www.radiotimes.com. This includes programme listings for loads of channels, including those carried on ntl digital and SKY. It is current day + 13 days forward so it'll be covering the Christmas period from next week.

One view it shows is everything on your selected channels, by hour of the day, so you can easily see where family conflicts could arise.


----------



## sinead76 (8 Dec 2005)

I thought it would be out this week and that they'd deliver it to the shops with this weeks rte guide, usually around wednesday i think but they didn't.  It did come out earlier this week though (dave fanning on the front i think) so maybe the christmas guide will be out this weekend.

I'll know anyway because within a half an hour of it hitting the shops my cousins will ring me to tell me they've finished the crossword and ask how many am I stuck on


----------



## Vanilla (8 Dec 2005)

Its out tomorrow according to an advert this morning.


----------

